# Game #80 (4/14): Portland Trail Blazers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Portland Trail Blazers (21-57) @ Los Angeles Lakers (42-37)



Date: Friday, April 14th
Time: 7:30 pm​  
Starters​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Telfair</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Blake</td><td align="center" valign="top">T. Outlaw</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Khryapa</td><td align="center" valign="top">T. Ratliff</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.3* </td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *2.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.5*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *14.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.5*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> BPG *0.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​ 
Reserves​ <table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J. Jack</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Webster</td><td align="center" valign="top">V. Lenard</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Skinner</td><td align="center" valign="top">H. Seung-Jin</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td> </tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
​<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">x-San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>60</td> <td>18</td> <td>.769</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>33-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>39-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-3</nobr></td> <td>95.5</td> <td>88.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.7</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">y-Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>51</td> <td>26</td> <td>.662</td> <td>8 ½</td> <td><nobr>29-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>22-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>29-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-4</nobr></td> <td>108.5</td> <td>103.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+5.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">y-Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>44</td> <td>35</td> <td>.557</td> <td>16 ½</td> <td><nobr>26-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-5</nobr></td> <td>100.8</td> <td>100.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">x-Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>59</td> <td>20</td> <td>.747</td> <td>1 ½</td> <td><nobr>33-6</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>36-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-3</nobr></td> <td>99.3</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">x-Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>46</td> <td>33</td> <td>.582</td> <td>14 ½</td> <td><nobr>29-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>28-21</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-10</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>88.4</td> <td class="greenfont">+3.5</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">x-LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>45</td> <td>33</td> <td>.577</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>27-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>97.3</td> <td>95.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">*7*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>*42*</td> <td>*37*</td> <td>*.532*</td> <td>*18 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*24-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*18-23*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*24-25*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*8-7*</nobr></td> <td>*99.0*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.9*</td><td><nobr>*Won 2*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*7-3*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">8</td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>41</td> <td>38</td> <td>.519</td> <td>19 ½</td> <td><nobr>25-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>27-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-6</nobr></td> <td>98.7</td> <td>97.6</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.1</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>39</td> <td>39</td> <td>.500</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>21-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-5</nobr></td> <td>92.1</td> <td>94.3</td> <td class="redfont">-2.2</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>38</td> <td>40</td> <td>.487</td> <td>22</td> <td><nobr>24-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-23</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-9</nobr></td> <td>93.0</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="redfont">-2.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>33</td> <td>45</td> <td>.423</td> <td>27</td> <td><nobr>21-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-6</nobr></td> <td>102.4</td> <td>105.8</td> <td class="redfont">-3.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>33</td> <td>46</td> <td>.418</td> <td>27 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-30</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-10</nobr></td> <td>91.9</td> <td>93.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>33</td> <td>46</td> <td>.418</td> <td>27 ½</td> <td><nobr>15-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>18-31</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-13</nobr></td> <td>90.3</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.5</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>31</td> <td>47</td> <td>.397</td> <td>29</td> <td><nobr>19-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-27</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-32</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-12</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>100.3</td> <td class="redfont">-1.7</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-9</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">*Portland*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>*21*</td> <td>*57*</td> <td>*.269*</td> <td>*39*</td> <td><nobr>*15-24*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*6-33*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*10-38*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-13*</nobr></td> <td>*88.8*</td> <td>*98.3*</td> <td class="redfont">*-9.4*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 4*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*1-9*</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>​
The magic number to make the Playoffs:
 *2*

 Remaining Games

April 16th - vs.







- ABC

April 19th - vs.







- FSN​


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

Kwame goes for another 15/15. Mark my words.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

None of the Blazer starters average double digit scoring?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> None of the Blazer starters average double digit scoring?


Miles, Randolph, and Joel Przybilla are all out.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Steve Blake scores 50 points on us.


----------



## tp2386 (Mar 2, 2006)

Kobe will probably go for 50+ points in this game if it stays close. He might try to make a statement for MVP.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Huge game...Utah's 39 & 39 with a four game win streak. Magic # of 2 with 3 games to play isn't that comforting. Anyone know who holds the tie breaker Utah or the Lakers? Seems like it would be Utah - we lost back to back when Kobe was suspended.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Blazers starting 5 = 33.6 PPG
Kobe Bryant = 35.1 PPG

:laugh:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Juan Dixon and Steve Blake combined average against the lakers...32.7 ppg.  

kobe really makes me upset when he roams around because he's guarding guys like steve blake. the ONE thing he can do is shoot.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Brian Cook got benched lmao


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

dannyM said:


> Brian Cook got benched lmao


lmao you shoulda saw it coming as did I.. I was calling for him to be benched for ages as he wasnt doing anything anymore and Luke was doing better.. he's playing alright off the bench in his 2 games since his shipment..


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Miles, Randolph, and Joel Przybilla are all out.


Juan Dixon sat out last game too. So I wouldn't be surprised if he's out again.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Time for some Blazer *** kicking. I don't want to jinx it, but god damn this has to be a blow out in favour of the Lakers. 

peace


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Portlands record is sooo bad....

that said we lose


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

What about Randolph, Miles and Dixon?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> What about Randolph, Miles and Dixon?


I think that Randolph and Miles have been told by the coaching staff to take a long walk off of a short pier. Both guys have been major headcases since coming to Portland. How the hell do they always end up with these kinds of players? They are like the Raiders of the NBA. Their scouts seem to be overly enamored with athleticism and upside and ignore character issues that might come up in the evaluation process. That franchise has way too much history and tradition to be mired in mediocrity.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hopefully we take this one and the Jazz fall to the Hornets. That would clench the playoffs for us.


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Jazz still have to play SA & DAL back to back. They can't win both of those games. We win tonight we're in.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Let's go L.A.!

Lakers need to win out these last few games.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to see Kobe, Lamar and Kwame pull together another dominating performance.

I'm going to see "Scary Movie 4" tonight, so I'm taping the game and I'll watch it commercial-free when I get back.

GO LAKERS!!! DO NOT DISAPPOINT!!!


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Utah won again, their fifth straight wins. If Lakers win tonight, they are in.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lamar posterized ratliff! Wow....


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Utah won again, their fifth straight wins. If Lakers win tonight, they are in.



No, Jazz had to lose in order for us to clinch.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm only able to follow this game on play by play. Is it true that Kwame made a hook shot? I'd be great if he not only has developed confidence recently, but also decided to listen to learn a thing or two from the Cap.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Kaas said:


> I'm only able to follow this game on play by play. Is it true that Kwame made a hook shot? I'd be great if he not has developed confidence recently, but has decided to listen to learn a thing or two from the Cap.


A baby hook.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe with a 3... Odom with a 3 to end the quarter.

36-18 Lakers at the end of 1


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow wow wow.....Kobe with a 360!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe now needs 4 pts to tie all time list.
5 to break it.

For most points in a single season for the Lakers franchise.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Mckie in the game!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe now 3 away from being the lakers all time leading scorer in one season.


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

What in the world are the Lakers doing?

Their huge lead is cutting down big time...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe just tied the record.... he needs 1 more point to break it.

Kwames putback was sick...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Pathetic 2nd quarter. How the **** do you let go a TWENTY- ONE POINT LEAD. Pathetic.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

You ask how the lead is blown.. it's pretty simple.. PHIL and his retarded subs again.. I dont know how many games he's cost us doin this crap!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> You ask how the lead is blown.. it's pretty simple.. PHIL and his retarded subs again.. I dont know how many games he's cost us doin this crap!


I agree...why is he still making these idiotic lineups. Didn't he already say that he's cost the Lakers about 4 games...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A note about Randolph and Miles. Miles is the headcase that's been told to take a long walk off a short pier, Zach hurt his knee a few games back.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kwame Owns... Absoultly Owns


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe has been playing great.... passing the ball and attacking.

77-72 now with 30 seconds left in the 3rd.

Lamar 1 assist away from his 2nd straight triple double


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe 39 pts
Lamar 2nd straight trip. double

Wow.... How the hell does Kobe hit those shots when the D is all over him... simply amazing


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lamar, Kwame and Kobe are why I believe in this team. Mihm needs to come back for the playoffs.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

This bench is pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team needs a Freddie Jones. I want him to be on this team so bad come next year.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Kobe with a possibility to hit another 50 along with 6 rebs and 5 stls
Lamar with another triple dub
Kwame 20 and on his way to 10 rebs

Confidence level is high for this team, particularly on Lamar and Kwame.




Guys we are looking good coming into the playoffs.

:cheers:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe has gone nuts!


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, 2nd straight triple-double for Lamar, 50 for Kobe and 20/9 for Kwame.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good job guys.. winners 9 of their last 12.. got some confidence heading into the playoffs.. finish the last couple games out with wins and that would be awesome!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Congrats Lakers Fans!!

Kobe Goes For 50 I Love This Game!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice to see Odom have another good game... I could care less about the rapist's 50 point effort.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Nice to see Odom have another good game... I could care less about the *rapist's* 50 point effort.


Sarcasm or just a ignorant comment?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I like toastitoes.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

dannyM said:


> Sarcasm or just a ignorant comment?


Truth hurts?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn, why Kobe had to go for 50? i thought this woulb be an easy game and Kobe can rest alot.. Another triple double for LO


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Truth hurts?


21 win season? Good call.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Truth hurts?


Did Kobe go up to you and personally tell you, he was a rapist?...

Last time I checked, your innocent until proven guilty, which Kobe was not found guilty.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Nice to see Odom have another good game... I could care less about the rapist's 50 point effort.


Hmmmm...the only rape I witnessed was Kobe doing it to the Blazers for 50 points :banana:


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Truth hurts?


The Blazers just helped Kobe get another 50 point game, and he broke a 40 year old record against them.

Truth hurts, doesn't it?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> Hmmmm...the only rape I witnessed was Kobe doing it to the Blazers for 50 points :banana:


hahah good one :biggrin: :greatjob:


----------

